# anyone making their own?



## Stormfront (Nov 6, 2007)

ay just thinkin, I'm a musician....producer/emcee, best material comes when i'm stoned, trippy hip hop beats, deep and dark, up tempo beats, some that last for 10 mins, freestyles that go longer, on some hendrix shyt, just jammin for hours with smoke and friends, how many of ya'll doin the same?


----------



## Taipan (Nov 7, 2007)

ever play guitar on shrooms with a cry baby


----------



## Stormfront (Nov 7, 2007)

Taipan said:


> ever play guitar on shrooms with a cry baby


nah ever since i watched a shroom harvest i stopped trippin, though i always enjoy watching...watching a guitarist rip it when trippin has to be cool...

i've smoked about an ounce then made music....26 minute songs all i can say....


----------



## CrazyChester (Nov 9, 2007)

I play guitar at least an hour a day straight and probably another hour after getting loaded. I really do play better straight. But its more fun sometimes, loaded. I usually play two gigs a week and rarely get loaded when I play. Now and then I get to play a gig where we are guests of the party and then I'll smoke a little heads up pot. I look forward to those gigs.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 9, 2007)

Ive just played the keyboard for 5 hours on and off and made some excellent layered sounds.
To hear some of my tunes click on the soundclick link in my sig,my best is still to come


----------



## Stormfront (Nov 10, 2007)

yea nat, i checked out the soundclick page, nice tunes, i used to work a lot with electronica, and DnB, used to run a few nights in the club scene....but I'm more of an old skool hip hop junkie, turntableism, funk, and mellow beats, maybe i'll post a link to my soundclick someday....lol


also marijuana man is my fav.


----------



## joemomma (Nov 10, 2007)

I play guitar and a little bass. Mostly metal and I gotta agree with crazychester, I play better not stoned, just can't get the intricate stuff right when I'm baked. I can play some cool stuff when I'm baked but the solos just aren't so hot.

Here's my little baby:


----------



## CrazyChester (Nov 11, 2007)

When baked, I tend to listen to myself more than I do the sound of the whole band.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*I never heard you play guitar???*


Taipan said:


> ever play guitar on shrooms with a cry baby


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Now that is really cool. I don't know how to listen to it but I can do that kind of thing with my keyboard also but I never did learn how. I love learni g new chords I wish i had time to learn more. *
*I'll differently check into this later today Nat.Very interested.*


natmoon said:


> Ive just played the keyboard for 5 hours on and off and made some excellent layered sounds.
> To hear some of my tunes click on the soundclick link in my sig,my best is still to come


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a small indie hip hop label thats distributed in 14 countries.All my producers engineers(well most engineers) and emcees like to elevate thier minds when writing to a track.It great just blaze the producer and artist hand the keys over to the mpc 400 and korg turn on the pro tools and let it ride out.ps watch for new ksolo and cannibus cds next year..(-=


----------



## Stormfront (Nov 11, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> I have a small indie hip hop label thats distributed in 14 countries.All my producers engineers(well most engineers) and emcees like to elevate thier minds when writing to a track.It great just blaze the producer and artist hand the keys over to the mpc 400 and korg turn on the pro tools and let it ride out.ps watch for new ksolo and cannibus cds next year..(-=


I like the mpc, but im an old skool drum machine guy, got an alesis sr16, and also a triton, working on getting a roland work station...protools is cool, i learned on it when i was engineering, but i like PC's more than macs...so i use Nuendo

plus when im baked technical isn't my thing, i'll bang out a beat that sounds dope on the drum machine while im burnt then i sober up and delete it, my small indie hip hop label isn't distributed....yet, but im recognized in many countries(not from myspace)...you got a website?

cannibus eh? i picked up the latest album, but haven't listened yet, one of my favorite artists to bump when im blazed, been a fan since his Lost Boyz days.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 11, 2007)

Stormfront said:


> yea nat, i checked out the soundclick page, nice tunes, i used to work a lot with electronica, and DnB, used to run a few nights in the club scene....but I'm more of an old skool hip hop junkie, turntableism, funk, and mellow beats, maybe i'll post a link to my soundclick someday....lol
> 
> 
> also marijuana man is my fav.


I just got a new alesis keyboard so im hoping my stuff will take on some new forms soon,ive tried to make a wide area of tunes to appeal to more people.
Hope you enjoyed some of them as well as MJ Man,you'll have to post a link to some of your tunes


----------



## Stormfront (Nov 12, 2007)

I listened to most of the tracks you had online nat, they sound sick, i really like progressive/trippy electronica music, even though im a hip hop head

Music page of Jey - MP3 music page on SoundClick

some new tracks, some of them are old, some are incomplete, some are political, others are street, and some will piss off Bush supporters...

enjoy, and limit hate replies.....


----------



## BADGEro (May 19, 2009)

i like too get baked and mess around on reason 4 software but its as if you have the hardware in front of you with drum machines and synths too mess around on only started couple of months ago starting too get some nice sounds together some deep n funky tech-house beats gonna keep at it.


----------

